# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أتيتك سيدي

## امنيات مجروحه

_أتيتك_ 
_سيدي_ 
_ومولاي_
_يا ابا الحسن / يا أمير المؤمنين_
_حاملةً معي ،، أثقالا فوق ظهري_
_وهموماً تُضيق عليّ سعادتي وهنائي ،،_
_وأحزاناً ترسم ،، على ملامحي_ 
_علامات الاسى ،،_
_وعيوناً تبكيك شوقاً ،،_
_لإحتضان ذلك المرقد الشريف ،،_
_ولنيل شيءٌ من رضاك / سيدي ،،_
_أتيتك_ 
_وكلي ذنوباً ومعاصي ،،_
_تشيب لها حتى شعر الطفل الرضيع ،،_

_سيدي ومولاي //_
_واقفةً أنا على بابك ،،_
_أنتظر الإذن بالدخول ،،_ 
_فهل أستطيع الدخول والتشرف ،،_
_بتقبيل ضريحك ،،_
_والتماس الأمان والطمأنينة ،،_
_لقلبي الجريح ،،_
_بقربكم ،،_
_المشتاق للتواجد في حضرتك ،،_
_لأُلقيَ ،،_
_كل ما بي من همٌ وغمٌ ،،_
_ولأنثر عن كاهلي وزري ،،_
_الذي أتعبني حملهُ ،،_ 
_أتيتك سيدي /_
_راجيةً رضاك وعفوك ،،_
_بعد الله ،،_
_فهل ستقبل بي ،،!!_
_وتحقق لي ،،_
_رغبتي في رضاك عني ،،_
_وهذا ما أتمناه ،،_
_أم أرجعُ ،،_
_من حيثُ أتيتُ ،،_
_خائبة الرجاء ،،_ 
_وهذا بالطبع ليس من طبعكم ،،_
_فما خاب من التجأ ،،_
_إليكم ،،_
_خائفاً ،،_
_وياءساً ،،_
_فأنتم حقاً ،،_
_ملجأ لكل عبدٍ ،،_
_يأتيكم بقلب سليم ،،_ 




_هذا ما فاض بهِ قلمي اليوم لتخيلي التشرف بالذهاب لذلك المرق__د الشريف_
_الذي_ _طال له الشوق بعيون دامعةً ،،_
_فتقبلوا مني تحيةً تسبقها دعاء ،،_ 

_أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات_

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

رائع نبضك الولائي ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كلمات جميلة ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلامــــــــــــ عليك ياسيدي ومولاي ياعلي...
غاليتي امنيات

كلمااات جداااا رااااااااااائعه
كلمات اشتياق ولهفه ...

فمتى ياسيدى اللقاء...؟

في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي
وان شاءالله القاء قريب جدااا عند داك الضريح المقدس
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود...

----------


## همس الصمت

نحن على بابك يا أبا الحسنين
نقف عند بابك متوسلين منك
أن تكون لنا شفيعاً و لعللنا مداوياً ..
ياوجيهاً عند الله الشفع لنا عند الله ..
أمنيات مجروحه
جميل جداً ما خطة قلمكِ هنا
رائع ما تزخرفت به صفحتكِ من كلمات ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

السلام على أمير المؤمنين ...

السلام على قائد الغر المحجلين..

السلام على حلال المشاكل ..

السلام على صاحب الفضائل..

غاليتي ...

حقلتُ مع قلمكِ....وتشبثتُ بالحروف...

إن ارتقيتِ لذلك الضريح فأقليني معكِ...

فأنا كما أنتِ... ذنوبي عظيمة ....أود أن أطوف حمن حوله ..فتًبح ذنبونا كالرماد...

غاليتي ...

كلماتكِ ولائية ....قلبكِ المُشتاق أعلن ولائه ...وتأهبه للسفر...

إلى حيثُ تلك البقعة الطاهرة ...


إلى حيثُ مُفرج الكربات ...مُحل المشكلات...

لاشك أن أحرفكِ وصلت إلى الامام صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

ونظر لكِ بعينه الكريمة ..

اسأل الله أن يقضي حوائجكِ.. للدنيا والآخرة بحق أمير المؤمنين علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ...



حبيبتي أمنيات ..بصمتي تكاد تخفي معالمها خجلاً من رقي حرفك وطهره ..

أرجو أن تتقبلي إعجابي الغفير ... بما سطرتي...
وسعادتي الكبيرة لتواجدكِ هنا بالذات لننهل من فيض عطاءك ....


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## رنيم الحب

نحن أيضــــــــآآ في شووق ولهفة لتقبيل ذلك الضريح الشريف 
وللننهل من عطـــاء سيدنا ومولانا .. 
لعلنا نتطهـر من ذنوبنا التي أثقلت كاهلنا وزادت همومنــــــا 
أختــــــــــــــــــــــــاه .. لتأخذيني معك الى هناك .. 
فأن وصلتي بقلبك فلاتنسيني من خالص دعوااتك ولتوصلي قلبي وسلامي لسيدي 
لعلي أنــــال من في من فيض ذلك المنبع الطــاهر .. 
غاليتـــــــــــــــــــــي .. 
**أمنيـــــات مجروحة** 
أعجبني جــــــدآآ سيل كلاماتك ونبض قلبك 
وحركتي مابداخلي من حسـرة وألم .. 
فســــلامي أبعثه لقلبك الطاهر ,, 
ودعــــــــــــــواتي لك بقضاء حاجاتك وتيسير كل أمورك .. 
تحياااتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم .×.

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> رائع نبضك الولائي ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> كلمات جميلة ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلاً بك أخي / شبكة الناصرة
تعطرت صفحتي بتواجدك بها
لا عدمنا هذه الطلة 
دمت في عاية الرحمن وحفظه
وربي يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي  


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> السلامــــــــــــ عليك ياسيدي ومولاي ياعلي...
> غاليتي امنيات
> 
> كلمااات جداااا رااااااااااائعه
> كلمات اشتياق ولهفه ...
> 
> فمتى ياسيدى اللقاء...؟
> 
> في ميزان حسناتك غاليتي
> ...



_غاليتي / دمعة طفلة يتيمه_

_أرواحنا كلها اشتياق لزيارتك يا سيدي ومولاي فمتى الوصول ،،_

_دمعة طفله :_
_كتب الله لنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة ،،_

_وجودكِ بين صفحاتي_ 
_يبعثُ السعادة على نفسي_ 
_ويزيد صفحاتي جمالا_ 
_فكوني بالقرب دوماً غاليتي_
_موفقة لكل خير_ 
_تقبلي مودتي وحبي ،،_


_أمنيـــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> نحن على بابك يا أبا الحسنين
> 
> نقف عند بابك متوسلين منك
> أن تكون لنا شفيعاً و لعللنا مداوياً ..
> ياوجيهاً عند الله الشفع لنا عند الله ..
> أمنيات مجروحه
> جميل جداً ما خطة قلمكِ هنا
> رائع ما تزخرفت به صفحتكِ من كلمات ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



 
_غاليتي /همس الصمت_

_نعم فقلوبنا لهفةً عَطشة_ 
_بكل نقطة دم بها للتشرف بزيارة مراقد أهل البيت_ 
_سلام الله عليهم ،،_
_رزقنا وأياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ،،_

_عزيزتي /_

_روعة هطولكِ هنا_ 
_لشيء يبعث الفخر لقلبي_ 
_فقد أسعدني تواجدكِ النّير_ 
_فكوني دوماً بالقرب_ 
_لا حرمني الله من روعة روحكِ_
_موفقة_ 
_كل المودة والحب_ 



_أمنيــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> السلام على أمير المؤمنين ... 
> السلام على قائد الغر المحجلين.. 
> السلام على حلال المشاكل .. 
> السلام على صاحب الفضائل.. 
> غاليتي ... 
> حقلتُ مع قلمكِ....وتشبثتُ بالحروف... 
> إن ارتقيتِ لذلك الضريح فأقليني معكِ... 
> ...



 
_غاليتي / دمعة على السطور_

_السلام على أمير المؤمنين_
_سيدي ومولاي_
_قلوبنا تئنُ في وجل كلها أشتياق للوصول لمراقد أأمتنا_ 
_فعيوننا أمتلأت دموعاً_ 
_تتمنى سكبها بقرب ذلك الضريح_ 
_لتفريج ما يُثقل على نفوسنا من همٌ وغم_ 

_دمعتي الغالية /_

_ألوان من السعادة تتلون بها عيوني_
_لتواجدكِ هنا بين صفحاتي_
_ولبصمتكِ إبداعً لا يُضاهى في الاركان_
_موفقة لكل خير_
_وأنالكِ الله ما تصبي له_ 
_وحقق جميع أحلامكِ_ 
_مودتي إلى جانب دعواتي_
_لقلبكِ الطاهر_ 



_أمنيـــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> نحن أيضــــــــآآ في شووق ولهفة لتقبيل ذلك الضريح الشريف 
> 
> وللننهل من عطـــاء سيدنا ومولانا .. 
> لعلنا نتطهـر من ذنوبنا التي أثقلت كاهلنا وزادت همومنــــــا 
> أختــــــــــــــــــــــــاه .. لتأخذيني معك الى هناك .. 
> فأن وصلتي بقلبك فلاتنسيني من خالص دعوااتك ولتوصلي قلبي وسلامي لسيدي 
> لعلي أنــــال من في من فيض ذلك المنبع الطــاهر .. 
> غاليتـــــــــــــــــــــي .. 
> **أمنيـــــات مجروحة** 
> ...



 
_عفوك عفوك_ 
_سيدي ومولاي_ 
_متى يُقدر الله لنا الوصول_
_لذلك الضريح الشريف_
_متى ترتاح قلوبنا من ألمها ووجعها_

_غاليتي / رنيم الحب_

_حضوركِ أبهج لي قلبي_
_أشكر لكِ هذه المشاعر_ 
_وهذا التواجد اللبق والجميل_
_مثل جمال روحك_
_موفقة ياااااااارب_



_أمنيـــات_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*آآآآآآآه كم يشتاق اللسان الى ذكر اسمه،،*
*والقلب يهفو لاحتضان مرقده ،،*
*عــــــــلي .وما آدراكـ ماعلي ،،*
*سلام عليك امامي مابقيت وبقي الدهر،،*
*آآآه ثمـ آآآه لهذه الكلماتـ الولائيه،،*
*ماذا اقول اوخيتي اخاف تكذبيني ،،*
*كل ماكتبتيه هنا نطق به لساني في يومه المسمى بإسمه،،*
*كم كنت اتمنى ان يراني بعينه،،*
*يمسح على رأسي كما يمسح على اليتاامآآ،،*
*فهو ابو اليتامى وابو هذه الائمه،،*
*كم كنت محتاجة لاكون تحت عنايته ،،*
*ويشفق على قلبي المكسور ،،*
*وينظر الى ذنوبي العظيمة ،،*
*فبكرمه ستنمحي ولايعد لها ذكر،،*
*عزيزتي امنيااات ...*
*اعذري اطالتي بين كلماتكِ،،*
*لان احساسكِ قارب احساسي،،*
*وكم استمتعت باحرفكِ العلويه ،،*
*جعلها دخرا لكِ وسندا لهمكِ،،*
*قضى الله حاجتكِ وحاجات المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*بحق قاضيها وحلال المشكلات علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام،،*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول الى المرقد الطاهرفي الدنيا،،*
*وشفاعة اميرنا علي عليه السلام في الاخرة،،*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن ،،*
*تقبلي ارق التحاياآآ،،*
*شــــــذى*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *آآآآآآآه كم يشتاق اللسان الى ذكر اسمه،،*
> *والقلب يهفو لاحتضان مرقده ،،*
> *عــــــــلي .وما آدراكـ ماعلي ،،*
> *سلام عليك امامي مابقيت وبقي الدهر،،*
> *آآآه ثمـ آآآه لهذه الكلماتـ الولائيه،،*
> *ماذا اقول اوخيتي اخاف تكذبيني ،،*
> *كل ماكتبتيه هنا نطق به لساني في يومه المسمى بإسمه،،*
> ...



 
_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد_
_السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يا أمير المؤمنين_
_كم نشتاق الوصول لتلك البقعة الطاهرة_
_وكم نحتاج ليدك سيدي_ 
_لتمسح على قلوبنا_ 
_لتنال شيءٌ من الاطمئنان والراحة_
_وكم نحتاج لنيل شفاعته ورأفته_

_غاليتي / شذى الزهراء_
_كم أتشرف بهذا المرور الذي يبهج لي قلبي ،،_
_ويسعدني ،،_
_وكم تشتاقُ صفحاتي لإشراقتكِ المميزة عليها ،،_
_عزيزتي :_
_قضى الله جميع حوائجكِ_ 
_ومسحَ على قلبك الطاهر بالصبر والطمأنينة_
_وأنالكِ زيارتهم في الدنيا وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم_ 
_ودعواتي لكِ بالموفقية دوماً_
_جل التحايا وأعذبها لروحكِ الصافية_ 
_كل المودة ~_


_أمنيات_

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*جميلة* 
*رزقنا الله وإياكم زيارة المرقد الشريف*
*نريد المزيد*

*دموعهـ*

----------

